# Socially awkard penguin



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope everyone doesn't get offended but my favorite meme is called: "Socially Awkward Penguin". I kind of giggle to myself because a lot of them I can totally relate to. Let me share some of my favorites that I can find... Then maybe if you have favorites try and share them too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, I can definitely relate to a few of those. When I wear my headphones and take them out while the music is playing, it sounds so loud and I feel like everyone can hear them but I think my ears block out the noise when I have them on me. I hope they do. xD


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

they are so good :b. because no one shares those things irl or even on the internet much because it's thought it would be awkward and uninteresting. but actually they're fun things to relate about and to hear from someplace else! which is why we have the designated meme .


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

It makes sense because it's a penguin.


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


Oh god... Too many times...


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know if this is socially awkward... But I do this all the time when I speak to my foreign friends on the internet.


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

Yepppp


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

SAAP > SAP














































These are all relatable...unforunately...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bradleyford said:


> Yepppp


Oh gosh. This happens to me so many times when I'm walking through a parking lot. I always feel like I have to walk fast.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I love them and can relate to so many. Haha :lol


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


for me more like







This has yet to happen. But ya this is the meme I identify most with lol.
Other meme I identify with


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


>


This happens when I'm in my room on the second floor, if I hear talking besides my grandma I'm hesitant to go downstairs and will wait until the voices subside... Then go downstairs to see if anyone is still there, quietly so nobody can hear me.


SilentWitness said:


>


Yea... For some odd reason it seems difficult to ask someone to get out of the way. I think the tone of my voice would sound rude, or I'd be disturbing their train of thought, and getting their attention will bring them into my personal space so that's uncomfortable too, and they might also try to smalltalk. So I usually just wait for them to pass.


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> for me more like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I feel that way too sometimes... Strange thing is I'll never talk to that boy/girl, it'll just be those weird thoughts floating in my head.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Bradleyford said:


> Yea I feel that way too sometimes... Strange thing is I'll never talk to that boy/girl, it'll just be those weird thoughts floating in my head.


btw are you russian?


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> btw are you russian?


Да. Я русский. А вы?


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Bradleyford said:


> Да. Я русский. А вы?


That's awesome  Idk why I have a weird obsession with russia I think it's the bears, the soviet accent, or the fact that russian girls look cute. and lol no I'm







n


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Gah, every single one, OP -_- LOL


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> That's awesome  Idk why I have a weird obsession with russia I think it's the bears, the soviet accent, or the fact that russian girls look cute. and lol no I'm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just kidding... I'm not Russian.
I just really like Russian oldies. 
That's a quote from a song called: "The Lonely Accordion".
It just so happens that I can read an communicate on a very small level with Russian because of all the music and lyrics that I've memorized. So.... I'm from the United States too. I just have a fascination with Soviet arts including that of North Korea too. I'll learn to read korean one day too.. :afr


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

jcmp7754 said:


>


Thought it was so witty huh?
Yea... When I was telling some of my old friends about how I loved socially awkward penguin they just were silent then said.... "Well, I relate to bachelor frog the best." I also relate to bachelor frog as well though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes, the penguin wins.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

loool some awsome meme's I wna pwaaay! :yes


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>


omfg this


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Melinoe said:


>


Wow this penguin is like staring into my soul right now.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Wow this penguin is like staring into my soul right now.


You look a bit like a penguin. There is some telepathic **** going on. Do penguins like sardines?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> You look a bit like a penguin. There is some telepathic **** going on. Do penguins like sardines?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hahaha.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


:haha


----------

